

4 Observations on being black - khaliqgant
http://blog.khaliqgant.com/post/24037345467/4-observations-on-being-black

======
jack-r-abbit
That was a good read. I'm not sure how it fits in with HN but that doesn't
really matter to me. Please forgive me if my whiteness has left me ignorant on
the topic but one thing that I find interesting is that much of the "conflict"
you outlined in those four situations seems to be brought on more by your own
"race" (as you put it). You mentioned getting teased by your teammates on your
"all black team". You mentioned your family speaking with disdain for people
who dated out of their race. You mention the people who say you aren't acting
black enough (while you didn't specifically say who was saying this, I can't
imagine who else would be so bold as to tell you that "you lost your black
card" other than someone still holding their "black card".) Regarding the
"Token Black Guy" part, that probably falls equally on everyone.

I don't know if your intent in this piece was to bring those issues into the
light in that way but, personally, I think it does a good job of describing
the struggle that you have even within your own "race" (I really hate using
that word since we are all human... but an alternative is eluding me at the
moment). Thanks for taking the time to put it out there. I wish I could say
that I know what it is like but there is no possible way for me to compare.
While I've had times when I've been subject to intimidation and ridicule for
no other reason than being white, I didn't grow up with that as an everyday
possibility.

------
phamilton
As far as getting longer than normal looks when you and your girlfriends are
together, some of that might simply be 'How did he pull that off?'. While it
may be about the fact you are a cross race couple, don't discount the fact
that she just might seem that far out of your league. I know my wife is out of
mine.

------
willwashburn
Good observations

------
rsanchez1
It is important to address these things, but the problem is that whenever
anyone tries to address these things, if you're not black you're accused of
being racist, and if you are black you're accused of not "acting black". It is
a cultural problem and seeking a solution to it is stigmatized.

Also, I have to agree with jack-r-abbit, this is more reddit material.

